# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Construcción de una rutina. Por Walt Lees

## Moss

CONSTRUCCION DE UNA RUTINA.     por Walt Lees.       Traducción de la revista PABULAR. 


Hace miles de años, en el comienzo de la historia, algún exhibicionista de Neanderthal descubrió un nuevo modo de llamar la atención. Intuyó que si en su truco favorito (el de hacer aparecer un guijarro debajo de un cuenco de barro) aumentaba el número de cuencos y añadía unos cuantos guijarros extra, se hacían posibles toda clase de apariciones, desapariciones y penetraciones. Se dió cuenta que el valor de entretenimiento del truco se multiplicaba por mil. Así nació la rutina. 
Desde entonces, los magos de todos los tiempos han apreciado el valor que tiene el acoplar sus efectos en rutinas. Piense cuantos de los llamados trucos clásicos son en realidad rutinas: los Aros Chinos es una rutina.., las Cartas al Bolsillo es una rutina.., la Cuerda Cortada y Recompuesta... Las Monedas a trav4s de la mesa.., La Carta Ambiciosa.., etc, etc. Todos ellos son rutinas. 

Así pues, ¿qué es una rutina?. Por lo que a este artículo se refiere una rutina es: 
CUALQUIER PRESENTACION EN LA QUE VARIOS TRUCOS SE COMBINAN BUSCANDO UN EFECTO ACUMULADO. 

Eso es un apetitoso bocado, pero ¿qué entendemos por efecto acumulado?.Para contestar esta pregunta, trate de imaginarse a dos magos actuando. El primero toma una cuerda, la corta, la recompone y la deja. Luego coge una baraja, alguien elige una carta, él la adivina, y a continuaci6n deja las cartas. Puede que realice los dos trucos muy bien y obtenga el aplauso que cada uno de ellos se merece. El publico disfruta con ambos juegos, pero no hay efecto acumulado. Lo que el público ha visto es a un hombre que puede hacer un truco con una cuerda y otro con una baraja. 

Imagínese ahora al segundo actuante. Necesita una cuerda, y la produce del aire. Cogiendo unas tijeras la corta en dos trozos, y a continuaci6n la cuerda queda unida otra vez. Repite todo haciendo que un espectador corte la cuerda, y la recompone de nuevo. Con cada repetici6n el misterio aumenta. Finalmente entrega la cuerda para que sea examinada, pero esta desaparece al abandonar las manos del mago. 
El segundo actuante puede no ser tecnicamente mejor que el primero, pero con una rutina cuidada ha creado la impresión de que puede hacer lo que quiera con esa cuerda. Esto es el efecto acumulado. 
Al montar una rutina no hay que perder de vista nunca el efecto acumulado. Eso es lo que tratan de conseguir las rutinas. 

Hay cinco principios básicos que generalmente se utilizan en la construcci6n de una rutina. Trataremos cada uno por separado, pero en la práctica las rutinas combinan dos o más de estos principios. 
Como siempre en la magia, no hay nada que sea exacto e invariable. 



El primer principio podríamos llamarlo: 

..................MISMO EFECTO -  DIFERENTE METODO. 

    Este es el tipo de rutina en la que el actuante, aparentemente, repite dos o tres veces el mismo truco. El público va quedando cada vez más asombrado con cada repetición, porque no pueden pillar al mago. Y esto es porque suponen que esté repitiendo el mismo truco y utilizando el mismo método todas las veces. De hecho, aunque el efecto sigue siendo el mismo, el método utilizado varía. Al no haber un único método, es imposible detectarlo. 

    El efecto acumulado creado por este tipo de rutina es que el actuante es tan habilidoso que es imposible pillarle. 
La construcci6n de una rutina de este tipo es un proceso lógico. Primero se decide el efecto que hay que realizar, y luego se investigan todos los posibles métodos de conseguirlo. 

    Hay que tener en cuenta que los dos criterios importantes son: 

 1. Similitud de efecto. 
 2. Diversidad de método. 

    Habiendo encontrado todos los métodos disponibles, decidir cuales son los dos o tres más adecuados para sus fines. La primera vez que se hace el truco, el público no sabe cual seré el efecto, así pues el mejor método es el más  sencillo y directo. Para la última vez, cuando el publico esté en guardia y acechando como buitres, hay que utilizar el más sutil y sofisticado. Para la vez intermedia (a veces, si va a haber ese numero de repeticiones), elija métodos lo menos parecidos posible al primero y al último. 


*Los peligros que hay que evitar al construir una rutina de este tipo son: 

- QUE LA RUTINA SEA DEMASIADO LARGA. Recuerde que por lo que al público se refiere, se esté repitiendo el mismo truco una y otra vez. Al principio se sentirán curiosos e interesados, pero una curiosidad frustrada puede convertirse rápidamente en aburrimiento. 

- QUE NO TENGA UN FINAL DEFINIDO, Trate siempre de trabajar hacia un climax. La repentina aparici6n de algo totalmente inesperado, o la desaparici6n de un objeto que se esté utilizando, etc., indicará a todos que el truco ha terminado. 

- ASEGURESE DE QUE EL PUBLICO SE DA CUENTA DE QUE EL TRUCO VA A ACABAR EN BREVE Y QUE NO LO VA A ALARGAR INDEFINIDAMENTE. Con algunos trucos, tales como las monedas a través de la mesa, o las cartas al bolsillo, pueden ver que se acerca el final. Por otra parte, con los aros chinos o una rutina del tipo de “dos en la mano y una en el bolsillo”, no hay ninguna indicación, y demasiadas repeticiones pueden causar desasosiego. 




Al segundo principio básico de las rutinas podríamos llamarlo: 

................... DIFERENTES EFECTOS -- MISMOS OBJETOS. 

En este tipo de rutinas encajan algunas como la clásica “Cubiletes y Bolas”, “Chop Cup”, “Bolas de esponja”, el “Hanky Panky” de Koran, etc. Es el tipo de rutina en la que el actuante tiene muy pocos objetos, y con ellos produce una gran variedad de efectos diferentes en sucesión. 

El efecto acumulado que produce este tipo de rutina es que, dados unos pocos y simples objetos, el mago puede hacer todo lo que se le ocurra. Este tipo de actuaci6n siempre tiene un cierto aire de improvisaci6n, casi como si al mago se le fueran ocurriendo las cosas conforme va actuando. Este es el principal atractivo, y hay que explotarlo al máximo. 

Construir una rutina como esta es simple. Primero es necesario decidir qué aparatos se van a utilizar. En segundo lugar, piense todos los posibles efectos a los que los objetos pueden adaptarse. Teniendo ya tantas variaciones como pueda, redúzcalas a sólo dos o tres, eliminando cualquier efecto similar o repetido. Recuerde que en este tipo de rutina, como oposición al tipo anterior, la variedad del efecto es la piedra angular. 

También es deseable variar los métodos lo más posible, pero la repetición ocasional de un movimiento o principio es permisible si el efecto es distinto cada vez. (Así, el efecto magnético del “Chop Cup” se puede utilizar a lo largo de toda la rutina para obtener diferentes efectos). 

Habrá que montar la rutina como una escena. El primer truco deberé ser uno fuerte, que capte el interés del público. El efecto final deberé ser el más espectacular y memorable. Los trucos intermedios deberán contrastar con estos dos y entre ellos mimos, y el ritmo deberé ser variado. 


*El peligro inherente a este tipo de rutinas es: 

- LA TENTACION DE INCLUIR DEMASIADOS TRUCOS. Tenemos que estar en guardia contra esto. Una rutina demasiado larga es mortal, tanto para el público como para el actuante. Por lo tanto, incluye únicamente los mejores efectos.

----------


## Moss

Otro principio de las rutinas es: 

................... PREPARACION SECRETA-- FINAL IMPOSIBLE. 

Este tipo de rutinas se utiliza muy a menudo ante público compuesto por magos, con mayor frecuencia que ante público general, aunque hay una o dos excepciones a esta regla: el robo del reloj, de Carlysle es una de ellas. 

El concepto básico es que aunque aparentemente se estén realizando uno o dos trucos, el actuante se esté preparando secretamente para una bomba final. Los trucos se realizan como acto de cobertura y proporcionan la misdirection necesaria para ocultar los preparativos secretos. 

El efecto acumulado de estas rutinas se manifiesta cuando se alcanza el climax final y se presenta al auditorio un misterio inexplicable. 

Generalmente la construcción de estas rutinas es bastante elaborada. El actuante debe decidir el climax de la rutina. Tiene que hallar el camino y los medios de preparar ese climax, bien antes o durante la actuación. Al hacer esto, tiene que descubrir o inventar trucos de preparación del terreno que permitan hacer/ocultar los preparativos secretos. Tiene que tener presente todo el tiempo que si el público tiene la más ligera idea o sospecha de que se estén haciendo preparaciones, toda la rutina se volveré nula y sin efecto. 

Sin embargo, y después de haber dicho todo lo anterior, hay que reconocer que mucha de la magia más refinada y asombrosa se ha producido con este tipo de rutinas. 


*Los peligros son numerosos. Aquí van unos pocos: 

- INCLUIR EFECTOS INFERIORES por razones puramente técnicas. 

- REVELAR EL EFECTO DEMASIADO PRONTO después de haber hecho las preparaciones. El retrasarlo es importante. Debe haber, al menos, un truco entre la terminación de las maniobras secretas y la revelaci6n. 

- HACER LA RUTINA DEMASIADO LARGA. Normalmente es un problema el evitar este peligro. Si trabajamos con una baraja ordenada a priori, es muy tentador hacer el máximo de trucos posible que no perturben el orden. Uno o dos serán suficientes. 




El siguiente principio es la rutina de combinación que podríamos denominar: 

.................. VARIOS TRUCOS - TODOS HECHOS A LA VEZ. 

Este es, posiblemente, el tipo más corriente de rutina. 
De hecho es tan frecuente que muy poca gente piensa que es una rutina. 
En su forma más básica, es el tipo de efecto en el que el actuante muestra 2 cajas vacías, luego coloca un objeto en una de ellas. Este desaparece de allí y aparece (un duplicado) en la otra. En otras palabras, se combinan una desaparición y una aparición para producir una transposición. Los mentalistas utilizan con frecuencia rutinas de este tipo. Un ejemplo de este tipo es en el que varias personas eligen cada una un objeto diferente, por medio de una serie de forzajes. Entonces el actuante adivina su elecci6n, o revela Lo que había predicho. De forma similar, el cartomago puede hacer que se elijan varias cartas y que sean devueltas a la baraja, para luego descubrirlas en rápida sucesi6n. 

Este tipo de rutina es en el que el actuante busca el efecto acumulado por medio de una serie de climax que se suceden uno tras otro. Bien realizado puede resultar muy impresionante. 

Para montar una rutina de esta naturaleza, hay que tener en cuenta que todos los objetos que se utilicen tienen que tener algún denominador común. La relaci6n existente entre los trucos es la que ayuda a crear el efecto acumulado. Así pues, tiene que haber una razón lógica para hacer varios trucos juntos. 


*También hay peligros que hay que tener en cuenta: 

- DEMASIADOS TRUCOS SOLAMENTE CONFUNDIRAN AL PUBLICO. En estas rutinas es esencial que el público siga de una manera plena todo lo que esta sucediendo, pues de otra manera se perderá el impacto del climax final. No hay que confundir al público con la inclusión de demasiados objetos distintos. 

- SI TODO LOS FINALES LLEGAN AL MISMO TIEMPO, TAMBIEN DEBEN HACERLO LOS PRINCIPIOS. Al realizar una rutina de esta clase, todos los trucos tienen que tener su comienzo con los preliminares necesarios, antes de que algo mágico suceda. Y en esta etapa todo tiene que ser acentuado y doblemente acentuado para que el público no se despiste. Todo esto puede llevarnos a un largo rato sin que ocurra nada de gran interés. 




Y así llegamos al último principio básico: 

..................RUTINA POR PRESENTACION. 

1.-   Charla unida a la rutina. Cuando el. mago cuenta una historia y utiliza la magia para ilustrar las diversas fases. 

2.-   Insertar trucos de unión. Digamos que un mago desea realizar un truco utilizando una bola de billar, y seguir con un truco de cigarrillos. Puede formar una rutina con los dos juegos insertando un truco en el que la bola de billar se transforme en un pitillo. 

3.-   Aparatos entrelazados. El actuante hace un truco con una cuerda. Luego coge un gran aro y hace un juego con la cuerda y el aro. A continuación deja la cuerda y hace un truco con el aro, etc... 

4.-    Tener un tema. Por ejemplo, el cartomago puede empezar por hacer que dos cartas cambien de lugar. Después sigue haciendo que cuatro ases cambien de sitio con cuatro reyes, luego todas las cartas rojas cambian de sitio con las negras, etc., etc... 

En ninguno de los casos anteriores hay una razón técnica para hacer la rutina. El motivo es simplemente realzar La presentaci6n. Este tipo de rutina no se utiliza demasiado en la magia de cerca, aunque “School for Croupiers” de Bobby Bernard, explicado en el vol. 2 de Close-Up de Lewis Ganson, es un ejemplo, lo mismo que “Prize winning act” de Kevin Fox en el que describe tos diversos trabajos que ha realizado. 

En magia de cerca este tipo de rutina es generalmente más adecuada para competiciones y para shows de magos que para trabajos comerciales, aunque algunos magos, sin duda, han tenido éxito en esta esfera. 


* Los peligros son: 

- DESLIZAMIENTO  DEMASIADO SUAVE DE UN TRUCO A OTRO, no permitiendo que el público reaccione. Un público que se siente ignorado pronto pierde interés. 

- AÑADIR TRUCOS EXTRA CON EL UNICO FIN DE CONTINUIDAD, haciendo una rutina demasiado larga. 

Así pues, estos son los principios más importantes que subyacen en la mayoría de las rutinas. 

Existen otros, pero son más limitados en sus aplicaciones. Generalmente estén limitados a un tipo específico de aparato o efecto. Este artículo trata de comentar el amplio espectro de las rutinas en términos generales. 



Habiendo comentado ya los principios básicos, aquí van algunos puntos sobre el tema en general: 

- EFECTO ACUMULADO, que ya ha sido mencionado varias veces como la rezón básica para construir rutinas en primer lugar.. Una rutina bien construida esté pensada para crear un efecto acumulado específico. Este efecto tiene que estar en la mente del creador desde el primer momento en que se concibe la rutina. Tiene que ser la linee maestra a la que se acople toda la rutina. 

- LA DURACION DE LA RUTINA es otro punto que hay que acentuar repetidamente. Evidentemente no hay una duración standard para las rutinas. La pregunta de qué duración debe tener una rutina es como decir qué largo debe tener una cuerda.Debe ser suficientemente larga para crear el efecto acumulado, pero no más. Una rutina demasiado larga es una mala rutina. 

- EL FINAL DE LA RUTINA debe llegar cuando usted crea que el público ya ha visto suficiente. Si los trucos seleccionados han sido cuidadosamente elegidos, la atracci6n puede terminar después de acabar cualquiera de ellos. 

El actuante es el único que sabe que esta haciendo una rutina. 

El es el único que sabe que hay más o mejores juegos a continuación. 

No se obligue nunca a llegar al climax de la rutina contra viento y marea. Es mejor hacer una pausa después de cada fase y asegurarse de que el público quiere seguir. Si no lo desean, usted ha acabado con un buen juego y la cosa termina ahí. 


 EN UNA BUENA RUTINA EL CONJUNTO ES MEJOR QUE LA SUMA DE LAS PARTES. EN UNA MALA RUTINA OCURRE LO CONTRARIO.





Toma tochopost¡¡¡¡¡

----------


## sergiomc

Muy buen post!

----------


## edrot

gracaias por los datos

estoy seguro de que me servirá para mi proxima precentación.

----------


## Ogueita

Hey Moss, muy buen tochopost. Gracias por el aporte.

----------


## Ritxi

Estabamos a la espera de tu nuevo tochopost

----------


## loval

Gracias Moss por tus posts que nos ayudan a entender mejor esto de la magia.

----------


## alopezb

Hola, no llevo mucho en esto de la cartomagia, y lo de las rutinas me causa algo de confusion, se supone que los efectos debe ir incrementandose poco a poco, me podrias dar algunas ideas sobre el tema de la rutina. 
Muxas gracias

----------


## loval

> Hola, no llevo mucho en esto de la cartomagia, y lo de las rutinas me causa algo de confusion, se supone que los efectos debe ir incrementandose poco a poco, me podrias dar algunas ideas sobre el tema de la rutina. 
> Muxas gracias


Buenas alopezb:

puedes entender muy bien el tema de las rutinas en la trilogia "light" de Roberto Giobbi. Y tal como dices tu, los efectos deberian ir incrementando la ilusion del espectador poco a poco, pero no es estrictamente necesario. Lo que si tienes que hacer, es una rutina en la que los espectadores esten en constante "tension"(no se si es la palabra adecuada aqui) y no pierdan el hilo de lo que les estas haciendo, vamos, en palabras claras, que no se aburran. Si el efecto-juego final de la rutina los deja aun mas con la boca abierta....pues mejor que mejor. Moss lo explica muy bien en los posts de arriba.

Encontraras temas para tratar la atencion del espectador en libros de teoria mágica (Ascanio entre otros)

Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos

----------


## Daniel Amaro

Gracias por el post, exelente tema de gran ayuda 

Saludos!!

----------


## alopezb

> Buenas alopezb:
> 
> puedes entender muy bien el tema de las rutinas en la trilogia "light" de Roberto Giobbi. Y tal como dices tu, los efectos deberian ir incrementando la ilusion del espectador poco a poco, pero no es estrictamente necesario. Lo que si tienes que hacer, es una rutina en la que los espectadores esten en constante "tension"(no se si es la palabra adecuada aqui) y no pierdan el hilo de lo que les estas haciendo, vamos, en palabras claras, que no se aburran. Si el efecto-juego final de la rutina los deja aun mas con la boca abierta....pues mejor que mejor. Moss lo explica muy bien en los posts de arriba.
> 
> Encontraras temas para tratar la atencion del espectador en libros de teoria mágica (Ascanio entre otros)
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por la ayuda y la referencia a los libros, me lo as dejado bastante claro

----------


## Garo

*Muchas gracias por la información*! :001 302:

----------


## nico5713

wow que BUEN APORTE PARA EL FORO me ah encantado 

un saludo

----------

